# User 'db_u10086' has exceeded the 'max_questions' resource (current value: 8333)



## Tucker (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich gerate gerade voll in Panik, da mir folgende Fehlermeldung auf meiner Seite kommt, wenn ich sie aufrufe. User 'db_u10086' has exceeded the 'max_questions' resource (current value: 8333)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das zu bedeuten hat und wie ich das weg bekomme?

Die Seite ist in vollem Gang und hat tägöich viele Besucher. Ich kann mir da keine Ausfälle leisten.


----------



## Tucker (27. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe. Ich hatte gestern wieder drei Ausfällte durch den entsprechend oben genannten Fehler. Nur ich kann mir darunter nicht wirklich was vorstellen. Klar, übersetzt heißt es, dass die maximale Anzahl an Queries erreicht wurde, aber das ist es ja was mich verwundert.
Einmal sind 12 Besucher gleichzeitig online, da gehts und dann sind nur 2 online und dann kommt der entsprechende Fehler wieder.

Wo ist denn diese maximale Anzahl festgelegt? Kann man das irgendwie umgehen?


Bitte helft mir doch


----------



## teppi (28. März 2006)

Schau mal, ob du am Ende deiner PHP - Scripte die MySQL Verbindung auch wieder ordentlich schließt. Sonst bleibt da nämlich u.U. eine "Geisterverbindung" offen und dann ist das Limit halt auch bei wenigen Leuten schnell erreicht. 

Such mal nach mysql_close .. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tucker (28. März 2006)

Danke für den Tip! Du hattest Recht, hab das mysql_close nirgends eingebaut, da ich die mysql_connect funktion per include einbette, werd ich das entsprechende Gegenstück wohl vergessen haben.
Ich hoffe es geht jetzt besser.


----------



## Tucker (29. März 2006)

Hallo,

also es liegt bzw. lag sicherlich nich an dem mysql_close. Ich hatte bis jetzt gerade in den letzten 25 Minuten schon wieder 3 Datenbankausfälle, wobei gerade mal 3 Nutzer online sind. Kann es am Provider liegen?


----------



## teppi (29. März 2006)

Also ich hab mal nen bissel gesucht, aber auch nix wirklich gescheites gefunden. Scheinbar ist die "Funktion" nicht wirklich gut dokumentiert. Aber auf anderen Seiten haben die eine viel höhere erlaubte Menge als du mit deinen 8333. Vielleicht hilft es wirklich schon, wenn dein Hoster diesen Wert hoch setzt. 

Hier ein Thread in einem an deren Forum:
http://www.webwork-community.net/posting3375_23_0.html

Gruß Stefan


----------

